# Bodyopus Diet



## dogg-l (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi there guys.  I was wondering if any of you have tried the BODYOPUS diet by the late Dan DUCHAINE, while on a cycle.  I tried it for a period of 6 months about 10 years ago, (ahhhhh.....I was 21 back then), with a cycle of 250 mgs Sustanon, and 200 mgs winny a week, and it worked awesome.  Vascularity on the abs, good size and everything, (ahhh....to be 21 again).

Anyways the basic premise i used was High fat, High protein from Monday to Thursday.  A full body workout on Friday, (high reps to try and use up all the glycogen stores in the muscles), followed by carbing up from Friday, (after the workout), to Sunday.  Then repeat.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 7, 2005)

i've heard of him....when i heard his name again i thought of a supplement he created ULTIMATE ORANGE. That was some good stuff.  I got pretty thick off of it.


----------



## heavy (Jan 7, 2005)

Dogg-L

Bottom line, and I gave a more detailed post on your other thread on the same thing,
dieting comes down to eating clean, keeping carbs low, protein high and doing cardio.


----------



## dogg-l (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes.....Ultimate Orange.  That stuff was crazy.  Super loaded with ephedra and caffeine though.  I remember taking that before a workout, and shaking like a leaf.  By the way, thank you heavy, for all your help.  I will be sure to take your advice on the whole "cutting" situation.


----------

